# Dubai To Get 7 Monorails!



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Just remeber how the london underground started with many developers and system was mess for some time


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

@Trances: True, but I think Dubai has the capital to avoid such problems...or at least minimise them. With Sheikhs in charge too this should help cut any red tape. I'm sure it'll turn out ok as most projects do in Dubai, but I just hope they plan it out well...


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

DeiraBoy said:


> oh and btw face: It's just one change from Holborn to Elephant & Castle



thats if u go the long way around which makes no sense at all. :cheers: 

I'd rather hop on at chancery lane... and go from there.


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Very great news. It will help Dubai become a worls class city, as public transit is an important criteria


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

still worry about cost, numbers, and time, all the other problems that plauge many other transport systems


----------



## Salty (May 15, 2005)

This is an irresistible opportunity to name the monorail station on the breakwater of the Palm Jumeirah: "Mornington Crescent."

Imagine:

"Garhoud Bridge ..." "Sheikh Zayed Road..." "Al Burj..." "Oryx and Palace ..."

"MORNINGTON CRESCENT !!!"

:colgate: :colgate: :colgate:


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

*Contradiction*

Nothing to do with the thread, and nothing to do with the topics at all, but... you're very developed in matter of techonology, super skyscrapers, ultra-modern monorails, etc, etc, etc.....
I read a new last week, and I couldn't believe my eyes!! It said that several gay and lesbian couples were "discovered", and they were sent to prison or they were recommended psychiatric aid to "cure" homossexuality...is that true??? Such a modern and progresive country, and you are in the pre-history in human rights!!! Can someone confirm this to me? I don´t know if this hapenned here or in another arabian or eastern country!
Finally, I want people from UAE to answer...what do you think about homosexuality'??
I thought to myself "a country with that awesome buildings...living like in the cavess!!!!!!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Febo said:


> Nothing to do with the thread, and nothing to do with the topics at all, but... you're very developed in matter of techonology, super skyscrapers, ultra-modern monorails, etc, etc, etc.....
> I read a new last week, and I couldn't believe my eyes!! It said that several gay and lesbian couples were "discovered", and they were sent to prison or they were recommended psychiatric aid to "cure" homossexuality...is that true??? Such a modern and progresive country, and you are in the pre-history in human rights!!! Can someone confirm this to me? I don´t know if this hapenned here or in another arabian or eastern country!
> Finally, I want people from UAE to answer...what do you think about homosexuality'??
> I thought to myself "a country with that awesome buildings...living like in the cavess!!!!!!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286000


----------

